# PANAMA CITY, PANAMA



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*PANAMA CITY, PANAMA - A Collection of Web Images*

*View of skyline and bay from atop Ancon Hill*
















*The towers of Punta Paitilla*
























*View from the lush tropical rainforest of Metropolitan National Park*








*Obarrio International Banking Center*








*Marbella district (lower half) and Punta Paitilla (upper half) share this picture*








*Night falls on the bayfront promenade*








*El Cangrejo District*








*Hotels and condos characterize much of the highrises in this city*








*Sea-level view from Panama Bay*








*San Francisco District* 
















*Casco Viejo - Colonial Quarter* 








*Casco Viejo (bottom), Panama Bay (middle) and modern city skyline (top)*


----------



## Zwanderlust (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm somewhat familiar with Panama City, but didn't know there was a namesake district to my city - San Francisco. Anyway, spectacular aerials.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Central america's hidden gem, and it's nice to see those low rise neighborhoods that are rarely shown in Panama city threads.


----------



## Shafick (Jun 21, 2004)

*Nice pics... Panama is amazing*

:cheers:


----------



## Gini (Apr 30, 2005)

panama city has the biggest and the most spectacular skyline in all latinamerica


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Shafick said:


> *Nice pics... Panama is amazing*
> 
> :cheers:


Nice to see you surfing away from your neighborhood. It's also safe to say that skyline photos appeal to everyone regardless of favorite forum.


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

nice city, sorry about the war


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

i.q.ninja said:


> nice city, sorry about the war


What war?


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

Panama city has a great skyline, but needs some more office towers though...


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

Panamaniac said:


> What war?



Do you have any night pictures?


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

i.q.ninja said:


> Do you have any night pictures?


No night pictures. You still havn't told me which war you were apologizing for in your post at the 7th. slot.


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

Panamaniac said:


> No night pictures. You still havn't told me which war you were apologizing for in your post at the 7th. slot.


'89 Operation Just Cause.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Tim de Bruijn said:


> Panama city has a great skyline, but needs some more office towers though...


Just for you, here are a few office towers in the financial district.








Panama City currently has enough (not all seen here) office towers and would add as it becomes necessary. Given the city limits, rapid population growth, protection of the rainforest and watershed, vertical housing is of the essence.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

i.q.ninja said:


> '89 Operation Just Cause.


That was no war. That was good old fashion yankee overkill. Instead of a surgical strike to get *one man* (Noriega), the "colateral damage" obliterated an entire city district - El Chorrillo (pictured at the top of this thread) and took several hundred *innocent* lives.


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

Panamaniac said:


> That was no war. That was good old fashion yankee overkill. Instead of a surgical strike to get *one man* (Noriega), the "colateral damage" obliterated an entire city district - El Chorrillo (pictured at the top of this thread) and took several hundred *innocent* lives.


well I said sorry about the war and as well the one in El Salvador. The city is really great. I heart they are going make the cannel a free trade zone?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

impressive skyline!!


----------



## No Change No Future (Oct 29, 2005)

Frankly, these pictures don't do justice to Panama, they're quite outdated and they don't really show the nicer parts of the city.


----------



## Menandro (Jun 9, 2003)

No Change No Future said:


> Frankly, these pictures don't do justice to Panama, they're quite outdated and they don't really show the nicer parts of the city.


 I second that!!


----------



## Guille (Sep 21, 2005)

Here more pictures, including a night one...


----------



## Guille (Sep 21, 2005)

i.q.ninja said:


> well I said sorry about the war and as well the one in El Salvador. The city is really great. I heart they are going make the cannel a free trade zone?


That's not very accurate. Actually, there is a Free Trade Zone, the Colon Free Trade Zone, but it was founded very time ago, and it's the second biggest in the whole world, next to Hong Kong.


----------



## lupus.sine.fabula (Nov 15, 2006)

Son muy buenas esas fotos. Alguien tendra streetscapes? A mi me gustan los rascacielos pero los streetscapes aun mas ; )

No creo que haya escuchado nunca el castellano panameno. Como es?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Amazing skyline...


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

lot of highrises!!!


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

very interesting foto of Panama city...they show everything..thx


----------



## ROGELIO JONES (Jan 14, 2007)

*THIS SITE IS TIGHT!*

 


Guille said:


> That's not very accurate. Actually, there is a Free Trade Zone, the Colon Free Trade Zone, but it was founded very time ago, and it's the second biggest in the whole world, next to Hong Kong.


 I'm new to this site whats up!


----------



## ROGELIO JONES (Jan 14, 2007)

:banana: I APPRECIATE THESE PICS I WAS BORN 15 MIN FROM EL PUENTE DE LAS AMERICAS LAST TIME I WAS THERE WAS IN 1999. AND MY PICS GOT SCREWED UP THE DAY BEFORE I RETURNED TO THE U.S.


----------



## hoogbouw010 (Sep 10, 2002)

If more of these pics are posted, we all be panamaniacs soon!


----------



## Satsi (May 17, 2006)

hoogbouw010 said:


> If more of these pics are posted, we all be panamaniacs soon!


*Being a "Panamaniac" myself, get a load of this! (latteral scroll to see whole picture.) >>>>>>>*


----------



## Pnamascraper (Nov 3, 2007)

This is a Zinho's photo. Is the most latest photo of the skyline of Panama.


----------



## PopolVuh! (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Panama City*
































































Panama City Coastline. Panama City far away. You can't see the highrises but though a beautiful picture 




































































































Source: DEVIANTART


----------



## Falcaonet (Jun 10, 2003)

Amazing!!Congrats Panama!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, this is truly amazing! I tried to pick a favorite photo, but I just couldn't after going back and forth. We just experienced a "boom" here in Miami, but I think your skyline is more impressive. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics :cheers:
and Satsi the pano is great :rock:


----------



## Arkham (Jul 15, 2006)

lupus.sine.fabula said:


> Son muy buenas esas fotos. Alguien tendra streetscapes? A mi me gustan los rascacielos pero los streetscapes aun mas ; )
> 
> *No creo que haya escuchado nunca el castellano panameno. Como es?*


Depende del area geografica principalmente, pues el español varia mucho de provincia en provincia (estamos hablando de 9 provincias), pero la influencia del inglés es muy marcada... y en menos importancia el francés (creoles).









Las nueve provincias:
Bocas del Toro
Colón
Coclé
Chiriquí
Darién
Herrera
Los Santos
Panamá
Veraguas


en toda la costa atlántica panameña se habla un español con influencia afroantillana, en esta zona que comprende las provincias de Bocas del Toro, Colón, donde se es comunmente utilizado un dialecto llamado "guari-guari" que es una mezcla del español y el inglés y en menos grado algunas palabras y expresiones del francés (recordemos que estas provincias son eminentemente de población de raza negra,(afroantillanos) muchos procedentes de islas del caribe y paises del norte-oeste de Africa, traidos para la construcción de ferrocaril interoceanico y el Canal de Panamá...).

Ahora pasamos a la zona oeste donde se localizan las provincias de Chiriquí y Veraguas, donde existe una casi desigual destribución de las diferentes formas en que el español es hablado. hacia el norte y occidente de la provincia de Chiriquí se habla mucho con pequeño acento, comparado con el sur de españa y el Dominicano (rep. dominicana), donde es común el seseo y la no pronunciacion de la s al final de la palabra junto, esta región es muy frecuente el uso de modismos chiricanos. tambien es normal comparar el español hablado en Chiriquí como el hablado en centro america y costa rica por ser una provincia fronteriza, al oriente de la provincia chiricana y la provincia de Veraguas cambia un poco los acentos pero casi no difieren mucho salvo algunas palabras, frases y expresiones tipicas de cada provincia.

Las provincias centrales que las conforman, Herrera, Los Santos y común mente Conclé. la forma de hablar el español es bastante diferente al resto de toda la república, notandose un claro acento interiorano, parecido al sur de españa y al occidente chiricano pero aun más marcado, como son el seseo, la eliminacion de la "r" al final de la palabra al igual que la "s", como en MUJER->MUJÉ, CARROS-> CARRO, claro esta manteniendo la pluralidad de los articulos para establedecer la diferencia, el uso de "recortes de palabras" o elisión o asimilación. para el campo-> pal campo. etc. ejemplo: trae esos tomates para acá que la mujer de Juan va a concinar-> [_traé esos tomate pa'ca que la mujé de juan va a cociná _. en muchos lugares de las provincias centrales aun se usan expresiones y frases que en el español actual han caido en desuso o ya no usan, son obsoletas, como resultado se suele emplear palabras y expresiones de principio de siglo XIX Y XX e inclusive un español del siglo XVIII en las comunidades mas apartadas donde se mantienen estas tradiciones orales.
La provincia del Darién: sin datos exactos, pero cuenta con una influencia colombiana grande más la influencia de la raza negra que conforman mayoritariamente esta región por ser descendientes de los esclavos negros cimarrones traidos al itsmo en tiempo de las ferias de Portobelo, los piratas etc... el español aquí se ve afectado por estas dos grandes influencias, donde destacamos creoles que actualmente estan en peligro de extinción.
Lo que conforman la provincia de Panamá, Ciudad de Panamá, Panamá Oeste y Panamá Este. en esta región existe una gran diversidad en cuanto a la forma de hablar el castello, que nos hace recordar por que panamá es conocida mundialmente como un crisol de razas. esta vez solo haré enfasis en la ciudad capital por conformar la mayoria poblacional y ser el punto de encuentro y de mezcla de muchas razas, culturas e idiomas que han aportado ese sabor único al español panameño que difiere del resto de toda latinoamérica. en la ciudad de panama, son comunes el uso de modismos, prestamos léxicos de ingles y mencionado anteriormente en menos escala el francés utilizado por la poblacion de raza negra, Afroantillanos. En resumen el español hablado en la capital es totalmente diferente al hablado en el resto del pais, cuya pronvincia más próxima en cuanto a similitud es Colón. al español panameño se le caracteriza por ser influenciado por estos idiomas:
- El ingles (como parte de la enorme influencia norteaméricana).
- El Francés ( herencia cultural de los trabajadores afroantillanos y frances traidos para el ferrocaril y el canal francés)

culturas y acentos influyentes.

- Afroantillana: principalmente, jamaiquinos, haitianos, martinicos, dominicos, trinidad y tobago, barbadienses. etc.
- Africana: paises del norte y oeste de africa.
- Colombiana: 82 años de pertenencia a la Gran Colombia, su gran legado cultural, tanto el el idioma, gobierno, estructuración de las ciudades etc...
- Estadounidense: un español donde se ve muy marcado acentos de la lengua inglesa.

Nota: no agrego el español hablado en las comarcas indigenas por ser una región donde se usan principalmente sus propias lenguas aborigenes (hablamos de varias)

bueno si quieres más datos entrate al foro latinoamericano o al centroamericano donde existen hilos que hablan sobre los diferentes acentos dependiendo del país.

saludos!


----------



## djmegabyte (Nov 26, 2005)

A little Update...


----------



## Samboga (Jun 20, 2009)

*BUENAS LAS FOTOS*

PERO UN POCO DESACTUALIZADA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4832402437/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4826252867/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beenwhereseenwhat/4782033709/in/photostream/


----------



## Bernai (Sep 22, 2007)

Desde Amador










Museo de La Biodiversidad










[Panoramica










Panoramica Avenida Balboa










Urban Life...Panama


























































































Vista desde Costa del Este









Costa del Este









Mas Construcciones









Puente de Las Americas









Nuevos Diseños









Desde el Casco Viejo









Desde el Causeway de Amador









Desde La Avenida Balboa









Desde Punta Paitilla


----------



## turismotico (Dec 30, 2010)

Felicitaciones a los hermanos panameños por tener la ciudad mas desarrollada y moderna del Istmo centroamericano.


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)

By Panasky

*Paitilla y Punta Pacífica*








[/QUOTE]


----------



## lal0 (Oct 17, 2010)

mensa foto & fantastica , se ve filete ese edificio , plena copia del burj al arab


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Looks almost like Manhattan from a distance. Great skyline.


----------



## Pty000 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Panama City - Panama*

*By Djmegabyte - Punta Pacífica and Coco del Mar*










*By Bernai Velarde - Punta Pacífica and Coco del Mar*










*Punta Paitilla and Part of Costa del Este*


Panama City Skyline by Techamaki, on Flickr
*
Avenida Balboa*










*By Panasky - Avenida Balboa and Punta Paitilla*










*By Pty000 - San Francisco and Coco del Mar*










*By CHI3 - Costa del Este*


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)

By Panasky


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks to Pty000


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)

PANAMA CITY


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Geocarlos said:


> By jagiron
> 
> Revolution tower at sunset


I love this picture. Panama City, has an amazing future ahead.


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)

Posted by *dustin.feroz* in the panamenian forum


In Panama City by characterexpression, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great shots....:cheers:


----------



## El_escogido (Sep 30, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)

From Andremota de Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful skyline shots.....thanks.


----------



## Pty000 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Panama City*


SF-0121 by Rebeca Herrera, on Flickr


SF-0117 by Rebeca Herrera, on Flickr


SF-0127 by Rebeca Herrera, on Flickr


SF-0123 by Rebeca Herrera, on Flickr


SF-0135 by Rebeca Herrera, on Flickr


SF-0129 by Rebeca Herrera, on Flickr


SF-0125 by Rebeca Herrera, on Flickr


SF-0128 by Rebeca Herrera, on Flickr


SF-0131 by Rebeca Herrera, on Flickr


SF-0105 by Rebeca Herrera, on Flickr


SF-0112 by Rebeca Herrera, on Flickr


SF-0110 by Rebeca Herrera, on Flickr


SF-0132 by Rebeca Herrera, on Flickr


SF-0136 by Rebeca Herrera, on Flickr


SF-0133 by Rebeca Herrera, on Flickr
​


----------



## Pty000 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Panama City*


panama sun by samuel tsk, on Flickr


panama city coast by samuel tsk, on Flickr


panama city by samuel tsk, on Flickr


cinta costera panama  by samuel tsk, on Flickr


panama in fly  by samuel tsk, on Flickr
​


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)

Posted by Pty000


Al caer la noche by felono1, on Flickr


Panama by quintendehaas, on Flickr


Panama by quintendehaas, on Flickr


CIUDAD DE PANAMÁ, CINTA COSTERA by Esdras Jaimes, on Flickr


IMG_2658 copy by Esdras Jaimes, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Good Pics!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Gervaso


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Panama by clic


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

By GTV12C


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

at the Coastal Belt along Panama City


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice skyline. It might be LatAm most diverse and aesthetic!


----------



## Dr Logan (Aug 31, 2015)

Very impressive!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*I started this thread 10 years ago. In that relatively short space of time, Panama City - a Miami look-alike - has evolved into the single most spectacurlar skyline in all of Latin America!*


----------



## casb68 (Jan 4, 2011)

Impressive skyline


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos about Panama city :cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

panama city Pandemonio 2017 - 23 by Eva Blue, on Flickr










view from hard rock cafe panama Pandemonio 2017 - 02 by Eva Blue, on Flickr










casco viejo panama Pandemonio 2017 - 25 by Eva Blue, on Flickr










panama city Pandemonio 2017 - 27 by Eva Blue, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Skylines of this amazing city:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Taken from the video of Panama:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

IMG_2713 by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr










IMG_2712 by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr










IMG_2691 by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr










IMG_1123 by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr










IMG_0620 by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr










IMG_1128 by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr










IMG_0895-Pano by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## Benyo (Oct 28, 2014)

*Panama City at night*

Panama City at Night by be To, auf Flickr


----------



## go2dbeach (Jan 30, 2013)

Video from my recent trip to Panama.
Views from my hotel room, the canal, Casco Viejo and of course bike along the bike lanes of Cinta costera, enjoy the modern skyline looking more like New York City:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Flickr Leo D​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Flickr Leo D​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Flickr Leo D​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Flickr Leo D​


----------



## Lvcas (Jul 17, 2012)

Panama City in 1979:


----------



## Jan Jos (Sep 3, 2008)

Este hilo es de Ciudad de Panama, Panamá o Panamá City USA?


----------



## kalito43 (Feb 24, 2020)

Jan Jos said:


> Este hilo es de Ciudad de Panama, Panamá o Panamá City USA?


Ese Panama City es del Estado de Florida USA


----------

